# reemplazos para ta7136p



## lordfrac (Nov 6, 2010)

hola, les comento que quiero hacerme un pedal de distorsión boss ds1, pero no logro conseguir el integrado ta7136p, alguien conoce un reemplazo, tiene o sabe donde comprar uno de estos integrados? desde ya muchas gracias 

adjunto el diagrama


----------



## algp (Nov 10, 2010)

En el diagrama adjunto no se distingue nada. Por ahi dicen que se puede reemplazar por NE5532 o otros mas:  http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/parts/46179-replacement-ta7136p.html#post523251


----------



## lordfrac (Nov 13, 2010)

hola, gracias por responder.
déjeme ver si puedo entender el asunto, el ta7136p sirve para amplificar el esquema no? osea que podria reemplazarlo por un amplificador operacional cualquiera?
porque ya había leído esa pagina pero no llegue a entender como tenia que hacer para reemplazarlo por otro integrado que tiene un encapsulado diferente.


----------

